# Where to find Preventic collar



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just wondering if anybody knows if TSC, Petsmart, Petco, Pet Supplies plus, etc. sells the Preventic collar. I'm DONE depending on Frontline for tick prevention. I found another  tick on each one of the dogs today. I did some googling around and it seems that Amatraz (the active ingredient in Preventic) is most effective against the species of tick we have around here. I don't want to go with another spot-on because it's only been 2 weeks since I gave them their Frontline Plus. I know there are places online I can order the Preventic collar but would like to buy it in a store because we're going hiking again tomorrow.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I actually just saw them advertised in KV Vet..you'll probably get them cheaper via the catalog..My groomer swears by them


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

OK, dumb question: Do they have to wear them all the time or can you just put them on when you go in the woods?
thanks


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I normally leave it on all the time. I don't know about sporadic use of it. I would think you would want it already on and product dispersed before venturing into woods.

Be sure your dog can not get hold of the collar in any way and that another dog can't get it off of them. They are not good if ingested.


----------

